

Login Form Design Patterns - ca98am79
http://www.flickr.com/photos/factoryjoe/sets/72157600010029792/

======
DocSavage
Nice. These photos are part of a larger set of design patterns (collected by
Chris Messina et al),
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/factoryjoe/collections/72157600...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/factoryjoe/collections/72157600001823120/)
and <http://www.flickr.com/photos/factoryjoe/collections/>

Thanks for finding this.

~~~
Stabback
Wow, these are great. I highly recommend getting the piclens firefox extension
for viewing these, great for browsing large quantities of photos.

~~~
ovi256
Also, Greasemonkey + The Image Gallery script.

